# Getting past a proxy server



## Blackthorn87 (Nov 14, 2005)

Just wondering if there is any way I use torrents and such through a university Proxy Server because they have blocked the ports.

Blacthorn


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

We will not help you circumvent the security policy of your university. :4-thatsba


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You'll have to find illegal hacking help elsewhere. Thread closed.


----------

